
Cannabis reverses aging processes in the brains of mice - sethbannon
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2017-05-cannabis-reverses-aging-brain.amp
======
ancorevard
It also significantly increases the risk of Schizophrenia. Joy.

[http://nationalacademies.org/hmd/reports/2017/health-
effects...](http://nationalacademies.org/hmd/reports/2017/health-effects-of-
cannabis-and-cannabinoids.aspx)

~~~
tcoff91
Why have rates of schizophrenia stayed flat while cannabis use has increased,
if cannabis is causal in schizophrenia?

~~~
sushid
Not OP, but I can't seem to find any statistic on schizophrenia diagnosis rate
to support or refute your claim. I'd be curious to know if you had anything
you could link.

I did find an abstract on early onset schizophrenia diagnosis increase, but
this doesn't really mean too much (e.g. can mean earlier detection rate or an
actual increase of schizophrenia, etc.). [1]

[1]
[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/wol1/doi/10.1111/j.1600-0447....](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/wol1/doi/10.1111/j.1600-0447.2012.01913.x/full)

------
sushid
EDIT: The paper I am referring to is
[http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-67...](http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736\(09\)61037-0/fulltext?cc=y=)
Also, it's not like I don't acknowledge the positive effects of cannabis. Just
seems like it's best to discuss both the pros and cons of the drug, especially
if the conclusions from different researches seem confounding.

I thought it was ~proven~ (EDIT: suggested) to lower IQ and the size of the
brain for adults with regular use? It seems like the research is very much
unclear.

~~~
lucasmullens
You took a single study that showed an association and called it "proven". It
hasn't been proven.

------
happy-go-lucky
Isn't that temporary?

~~~
throwaway2016a
Presumably if it actually "reduces" aging then in order to have a net neutral
(or negative) effect aging would have to accelerate.

If r is the rate of aging, t is time and x is the amount cannabis decreases
aging the following is always true for positive values of x:

    
    
      (t - x) * r < t * r

